# 24 Hours of Booty



## ncsu (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone ever been? My wife and I are thinking about participating. Any advice or words on things we might need to bring or do?

http://www.24hoursofbooty.org/site/PageServer

Joshua


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

My wife, myself and a couple friends are considering coming up from GA to do the one in Charlotte in July. It sounds like a good time for a great cause.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

It's a great part of town for riding, very beautiful tree lined streets. The Booty Loop is right at 3 miles with one small climb. As far as what to bring/do you can either camp or get a hotel. The camping is right by the course, there are lots of people who camp out and my buddies camped last year. I just rode from my house You can ride as little or as much as you'd like, if you plan on riding lots I'd recommend parking where the camping is (Queens University) and setting up some sort of home base where you can return for drinks, snacks, naps, etc... The hotel listed on the website is less than 10 minutes from the Booty Loop and is very nice, anything in the Uptown area is nice and close to the ride. There are also less expensive hotels available nearby, PM me if you have a question about a specific hotel or area of the city.

The roads are good and the course is fairly well lit, but if you ride at night you'll need a light for the front and back of your bike. You don't need a light system you'd use for trail riding, but something so you can see just a bit and more importantly be seen. The ride sort of takes on a festival atmosphere on Saturday afternoon and there are plenty of activities near the campgrounds at Queens University.

I'm planning on riding from sunset to sunrise (at least) and I'm bringing my bike, lights, tools to deal with any small problems, an extra set of clothes for on the bike, some street clothes, extra food and drinks in case I don't like what they have to offer, a sleeping bag, and a pillow in case I get tired. My club usually has tents set up for naps and a couple of coolers with ice for drinks and food. 

It's a great time, you should come on down (or up). Shoot me a PM if you have any specific questions.


----------



## ncsu (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks! We're not confirmed or registered yet, but I wanted to hear from someone who had ridden it. We were wondering about the camping arrangements, as the details are a little short. I was thinking about riding/resting in 30 minute incriments, putting in 12 hours of riding in 24 hours (if my butt can take it).


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

The athletic fields at Queens College are actually inside the loop, if you look at the satellite view you can see they are very close to Selwyn Avenue and Queens Road West, those are both part of The Booty Loop.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

How early should one get there to park and set up camp in a decent spot? A couple of hours or a bunch more?


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

A couple of hours and you should be just fine, most people head over after work on Friday. Just a note, if you haven't signed up yet you might want to get around to it. I'm guessing it will be sold out in 2 weeks or so.


----------

